
Giant Molecules Exist in Two Places at Once in Unprecedented Quantum Experiment - headalgorithm
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/giant-molecules-exist-in-two-places-at-once-in-unprecedented-quantum-experiment/
======
aeternum
Cool experiment, De Broglie got it right back in 1924, all matter is wavelike
with wavelength = h/p

